# North Carolina, CCW, and Vehicles



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

Are there any locations that a handgun cannot be concealed within a vehicle if the operator is in possession of a CCW?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

Nope; you got a CC on you with your DL. Put it away anywhere you want.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

neophyte said:


> Put it away anywhere you want.


Preferably within easy reach. :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Federal properties, and properly posted private properties such as workplaces, postings must be at all entrances to parking lots.


----------



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

10-4 guys. For some reason I was thinking that within a vehicle, the gun had to visible just like not having a CCW. This was one of the questions I forgot to ask when I took the CCW course.

Tim


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

That was a silly restriction put on ccw in Ohio when they first went shall issue. I haven't heard of that restriction anywhere else and it has been removed from ccw law in Ohio.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> That was a silly restriction put on ccw in Ohio when they first went shall issue. I haven't heard of that restriction anywhere else and it has been removed from ccw law in Ohio.


That does seem stupid. They trust you to carry a concealed weapon out in public, but not in your car? Must have been some genius politician that came up with that one.


----------

